# New guy with 2-cycle spark questions



## cbourbeau32 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm new here but have seen some good info on your website so I thought I'd join and ask my question here.

I'm working on a Clinton 5hp outboard motor and am getting weak and or intermittent spark. I've changed the coil out with another used coil, sanded the magneto, stator and points and am still getting only a faint spark. One time I got enough of a spark to light the light on my spark tester. The rest of the time I've just been turning the flywheel with my drill or by hand. I'm not getting any spark across the plug and only a mild one when turning the flywheel by hand and holding the wire so that I feel the spark. Any suggestions on what I might try next?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

I really like this site.

Charlie


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

cbourbeau32 said:


> I'm new here but have seen some good info on your website so I thought I'd join and ask my question here.
> 
> I'm working on a Clinton 5hp outboard motor and am getting weak and or intermittent spark. I've changed the coil out with another used coil, sanded the magneto, stator and points and am still getting only a faint spark. One time I got enough of a spark to light the light on my spark tester. The rest of the time I've just been turning the flywheel with my drill or by hand. I'm not getting any spark across the plug and only a mild one when turning the flywheel by hand and holding the wire so that I feel the spark. Any suggestions on what I might try next?
> 
> ...


Does this have a kill switch? If it does, trace the wire for bare spots or shorts. Disconnect the wire from the kill switch and see if you still get weak spark. You may have been just unlucky and got another bad coil.


----------



## cbourbeau32 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Sir Thomas, it doesn't have a kill switch.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk cbourbeau32 . I don't think turning the flywheel by hand will generate a good quality spark. There isn't to much activity here with outboard motors and I have used the link below to find many outboard related answers. This is a link to the group that discusses Clinton, Gale, Eska and other old and discontinued motors. I hope this helps.

http://forums.iboats.com/other-outboard-brands-27/


----------



## cbourbeau32 (Jan 28, 2014)

Semper Fi USMC, I have the same question posted over on Iboat forums and the topic has kind of went stagnant on me so I thought I'd try this one.

Thank you,


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

You should do a proper spark test. Using an external spark tester the ignition should be powerful enough to jump a gap of 3/8". You need to pull the starter rope hard, not turn the flywheel by hand. Most outboard ignitions require an RPM of a minimum of 300 RPM to generate any spark at all.


----------



## cbourbeau32 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Eagle, I've pulled the rope and used a power drill in an attempt to get a spark and I'm not getting a hot spark with anything I'm doing.

Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

cbourbeau32 said:


> Thanks Eagle, I've pulled the rope and used a power drill in an attempt to get a spark and I'm not getting a hot spark with anything I'm doing.
> 
> Thanks, Charlie


Sounds to me like you have another bad coil. Someone on this board sent me this link. You'd have to have Adobe Reader to open.


----------



## cbourbeau32 (Jan 28, 2014)

Another question I have is about compression. I checked compression last night and I'm getting 70 psi. Is that enough? Sounds low to me. 

Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

cbourbeau32 said:


> Another question I have is about compression. I checked compression last night and I'm getting 70 psi. Is that enough? Sounds low to me.
> 
> Thanks, Charlie


Anything below that would be low. Compression wouldn't have anything to do with spark though it should be the first thing to check when diagnosing an engine. Unless you know someone who can either check your coils or can loan you a working coil, you probably have to purchase a new one.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

I am more of an Evinrude/Johnson guy, so forgive me on my knowledge of a Clinton. That must be a fairly old motor you have there, perhaps 1950s or 1960s?

In any event, do the coil check above to see what results and also you could check the points to see if you have a good contact. Not sure if this is a one cylinder or two cylinder motor? If you put a multimeter probe on the lead coming off the point or where the leads attach to the point and place the other multimeter probe on an engine ground you should be able to verify the point contact. Ensure other leads, like the coil and perhaps a condenser, are disconnected from the point when you do this. 

Now with the multimeter set on continuity, you should confirm if you are getting a good solid electrical contact when the point is closed and a fully open electrical contact when the point is open. As you turn the point cam it should properly open and close. Here you are just verifying the cleanliness of the point. They can be notorious for getting oils on them and not getting a good contact when closed.

If your coil is good and you are getting a good point contact then it might be the condenser (if there is one). These rarely fail, but there is not much left. The high tension spark plug leads are another source of spark failure. If you can check them for continuity, that should eliminate them as a culprit.

Lastly. How are you checking for spark? If you are using the spark plug against the motor or an inline spark tester with the spark plug still in place, then at least replace the spark plug to be sure that is not your culprit. Perhaps it has fouled.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the only info I found and it seems to state that 60 psi compression is normal??

http://web.b.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=2&hid=122


----------

